# Lidl tools this Thursday



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had some for 10 years and not a single problem and still going strong, excellent VFM

https://www.lidl.co.uk/p/diy-tools/parkside-drill-bit-set/p44663?ar=10


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have to report this as unsolicited advertising.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They can't touch you for it, and I'd have to go a long way to catch up with outdoor bits.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris really rates those Parkside tools, too, Kev. My brother is always busy doing heavy duty stuff in his workshop he buys them, wears them out, and takes them back under guarantee.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a pair of drill/driver battery chargers fail when I did the self build, but got new ones under warranty, they got well hammered, I still have them 10 years later, still going strong, plus another two with the same batteries and chargers, I keep them loaded, Drill, Driver, Countersink and spare, plus I bought the impact screwdriver, epic tool. multitool, a couple of small power drivers for small jobs, not very powerful but immensely useful in confined places, planer, 18v angle grinder,I forget what other stuff I have, but the company that makes a lot of it is ERBAUER, as that was what was on the replacement chargers.

I have one issue with Lidl and that is when you do have a problem you have to go via Kompernass, who are a real PITA, also I used to get an email from Lidl which warned you in advance of all the tools coming up as in the OP, but now it's hidden away, I have spoken to them but so far not reverted to how it was.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This too is most handy to know if you like Parkside stuff.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=parksi...ix=parkside,aps,178&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_3_8


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm afraid that I regard Lidl (and Aldi) power tool specials as cheap and disposable. Great if you are not planning to use them more than half a dozen times. As a DIYer though you don't have to go for the quality stuff like DeWalt, Makita or Festool to get one that will last a lifetime. There are good budget brands out there that will serve you very well, Erbauer and Sheppach (very occasionally seen in Aldi) are brands that spring to mind.


I have been very dissappointed in Lidl "Edge" tools drillbits impact driver bits chisles etc that seem to use the cheapest and poorest steel! Several times being bitten by the impulse buy from the middle of Lidl, now very shy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As said not been disappointed with any of them, I have several drill packs of all types and bits, even have a set of stepped cone drills which I used to drill through the vans walls and floor several times, still sharp as when new more or less.

I have a Makita and a Dewalt battery drills both were fine until the batteries gave up, but it's cheaper to buy new than replace batteries, bad company policy so I go elsewhere, if I was buying better known brands I think I'd go for Ryobi as their batteries are cheap enough to replace and still keep the tool, also they all take the same ones which is how Parkside have ended up going.


Sheppach are not very good, they have a big retailer in Huddersfield and they are always selling shop soiled stuff on eBay, I did pick up a Divar 55 plunge/track saw there for cutting up expensive furniture board for the self build, it was very good and I still have it for cutting sheet materials.

I would buy nothing but Festool if I had money to burn and they are really well made and work as they should do, but I'm a wood butcherer so would be wasted on me

We all have to decide where best to spend our pocket money.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The tool I use the most is my battery drill and that's DeWalt.

After that I tend to buy a tool for a job if I haven't got it, these days. I don't go for big brand names as I am an occasional user so provided it can do the job I'm happy. I also have Erbauer stuff as well as McCullough. I tend to look at reviews (a cross section of places) before buying so that I'm not getting any absolute duffers.

In terms of Aldi etc, I have found their garden tools to be good. I have a seemingly indestructible pair of garden pruning shears which cost a few quid from Aldi many years ago and get used all the time. They are great.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not had great results from Aldi stuff early on so I stopped buying them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I haven't bought any electric stuff from either Aldi or Lidl as they don't seem to have it when I need it. I get most of mine from B&Q or Screwfix.

I bought a bench grinder off the internet last year and that is working fine.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Here, Lidl has a bench grinder wef today for 29.99€ , I bought a small bench vise for 18.99€ very solidly built. I have previously bought a Demel look alike + attachments for under 30€.

I also bought a selection of 4 different Stanley knife style cutting implements + 10 spare blades for each for 3.99€. Excellent edges and cuts very easily.

All are well made and function well.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm starting to shed tools rather than buy more. Keep looking at the new selection though.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A lot will depend on if you want professional or DIY. Lidl seems to do better toops but now and then Aldi has something decent. Lidl uses rebranded as Parkside tools from Einhell and also ERBAUER.


Places like Screwfix have morevpro tools but DIY too and loads of online tool specialists.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

This woodwork DIYer on YouTube appears happy with his Parkside tools.






Terry


----------

